# Question for the guys that have been at this for a long time



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you noticed that a certain rifle will like to have the bullets seated off the lands a certain amount to obtain good accuracy? Say you have a 30-06 shooting a 150gr Hornady bullet .02 off the lands to get it to group well and then you switch to a 150gr Nosler bullet, will the rifle normally shoot its best with the Nosler .02 off the lands as well? Or say you go from the 150gr Hornady bullet to a 165gr Hornady bullet, would you start the 165 at .02 off the lands to try to get best accuracy? It sure would be nice if this is the case, but I'm guessing that you would have to be pretty lucky for things to work like that. I've been loading for a little over three years and have probably loaded around 800-900 rifle rounds, so I really haven't switched from one type of bullet to another very often to be able to notice if this holds true.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

different brands of bullets have different shapes (ogive). to seat all bullets the same off the lands, you will have to seat some differently from the others.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most of the time you will have to adjust how far you jump your bullets. Some shoot great no matter how you load them. Others will need to be jumped a certain amount. One bullet will need something different in each rifle it is fired in.

I have two 308's shooting the exact same load in both one needs that bullet jammed so far in the rifling you cannot eject the loaded round. In the other they are mag length ammo that will fit in any semi-auto. Go figure I guess.

The phrase 'break a leg' was originally coined by Chuck Norris's co-stars in Walker, Texas Ranger as a good luck charm, indicating that a broken leg might be the worst extent of their injuries. This never proved to be the case.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As already stated different bullets can act differently. But, you could get lucky, I'd start at your .02 off the lands and see what happens. Load a few rounds and check the accuracy, go from there. If the results are good then you just got lucky, if not, you get to experiment. Either way it means range time, which ain't all bad. 

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats pretty much what I thought, but I figured maybe some people were lucky and it actually worked out that seating different bullets the same distance from the lands produced good accuracy. I don't actually have a load where I seat the bullet .02 off the lands, but I am thinking of going from a 150gr SST to either a 165gr interbond or accubond and working up a good load this summer.


----------

